# Holding a budgie



## Biggles (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello I have not been successful in holding darling Digby. I trained her to go onto my finger (inside house then outside) and she happily sits on my hand, shoulder head, feeds from us. Is it too late to train her not to be frightened. It is quite traumatic when she goes to the vet


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Sue don't despair it isn't too late. You can wear some gloves, or use a small cloth. This way she won't relate the experience to your hands.
It is best to practice picking her up at night time before bed, this is when she will be the calmest and accepting. As she won't be able to see very well in the dusk or darkened light. Talk to her gently and soothingly as you pick her up. Do this regularly and she will get used to being held and not stress as much. 
If you use a cloth then gently place the cloth over her and scoop her up talking and being calm. Don't worry I am sure she will improve .


----------



## Biggles (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks Pretty boy (Cathy) I shall try this tonight and for many to come. It will be lovely to find her calmer and more accepting of being held!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Holding*

As well as holding get her used to the travel cage. Let her go in and out and have a treat in the cage. then close the door and go for short rides. Treat rewards for good behavior. Just around the block is fine . So she does not associate the cage and car with fear and trauma most of the time. We hold all of our birds a lot for mini checks. With several birds in then holding cage they just calm down and wait We check for breathing and illness as well as lumps cuts weight variation after a while they realize we are not going to eat them and they watch. Especially when we massage feet with a drop or 2 of oil. It soothes dry skin. We use paper towel and wrap with a high collar that they can chew. I discovered that it is not getting my hand to bite but the act of chewing relieves stress. This will be a blessing to the vet staff and vet can do a better job if the focus is treatment and not frieghtened dynamo with feathers. Most of our birds sit on the vets fingers with only a few get aways. Practice now to be prepared 
.Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Biggles (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks Jo Ann the kitchen paper towel idea is a good one as Digby just loves tearing paper to bits!!


----------

